# IUI treatment May / June 2014



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in May / June 2014,  this thread will be locked at the end of June and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Morning ladies and hello May!

So I'm going for my IUI at 4pm today.

I thought it was going to be on Friday so I've booked tomorrow off work & planned to relax in the evening. But I have dinner plans for a friends birthday tonight and now the IUI has moved to today do you think I'd be ok to go out to dinner tonight or should I cancel? 

I've read it's fine to carry on as normal after IUI but I'm obviously being over protective of my uterus already and last IUI I relaxed all weekend?

Also should I continue my twice weekly swimming during the 2WW?

Any advice for one crazy lady obsessing already and 2WW hasn't even started yet!!!

Hugs to all x


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Notamuggle - if it's something you will enjoy I'd say u should go. On our last round my iui was on the same day we'd booked to see justin timberlake in concert, I went as it took my mind off it and I really really enjoyed it altho I did end up off sick for the rest of the week because I had bad cramps (never happened b4 but at the time of iui she was teaching and catheter was in for a long time so suspected a bit of air had got in my uterus). Like I say if you'll be relaxed and can enjoy just go, if u won't feel relaxed don't go  x


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

4got to say good luck xxx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Good luck Notamuggle

You should be fine to go out tonight but I have read elsewhere that swimming should be avoided (something to do with the chemicals I think)


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahhh notamuggle!  How did it go??  Fingers crossed for your BFP!  Hopefully you've gone out, I'm of the opinion that once they're up they're up, they ain't coming back down!  So definitely carry on as normal.

This has to be my month!  So many false starts!  Started 75 gonal-f today, didn't find the injection too bad!

Just need to chill myself out as have been stressing about mortgages lately 

How's every one else?


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone,

I went out and it was a lovely distraction so I'm pleased I went. Think I'll avoid swimming for now though although I love swimming so I'll have to do some research on when I can restart

Im crossing everything that this is your month too jef, and everyone's month! 

I'm off to visual the strong healthy sperm swimming up to meet my egg


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm almost too scared to type this in case its wrong/demented/tempting fate

I have been testing out my trigger using cheapo test strips with 20ml sensitivity and had bright white BFN from 6dpiui (not even a hint of a line or evap).

I'm 9dpiui today and went to buy superdrug 10ml sensitivity test to do Sunday/Monday knowing I couldn't hold out to OTD and been told they are more sensitive even than first response.

I used one last cycle at 10dpiui and not even a hint of a line. Have no idea why I did it but they were burning a hole in my bag and I couldn't help doing one 

It came out with a VERY faint but definitely there 2nd line (didn't have to squint, stand on one leg and point it at a 45 degree angle to a light to see it )

I am now sitting at my desk with my heart going like the clappers and my hands are physically shaking but I'm terrified that its still the trigger as the Superdrug tests are more than sensitive than the ones I've used for the last 3 days. Do you think if 20ml was negative for the trigger 3 days ago there is any way there would be enough left to be picked up 3 days later at 10ml?

Divas you were right - testing early is mental - I'm going demented!!!!!!!


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Susie - if they are more sensitive it could be the trigger, there is no way of telling until AF doesn't show in my opinion. I don't wanna shatter your hopes but it could be either :-/ I know the wait is awful but u won't truly believe anything till after OTD or AF is a no show, take care x


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

I know Divas and dont worry you're not shattering my hopes - I'm too worried that its the trigger to come even close to believing its really a BFP

Think the only thing I can do is take another one on Sunday and if it was the trigger it will be gone and if its real it should be darker

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Eek no idea but I always thought a positive is a positive.... Fingers crossed


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Jefnerf

Problem is the trigger injection has hcg in it which is what a home pregnancy test would pick up. I did tests 5, 6, 7 and 8 days after IUI so that if I got a positive next week I would know it was genuine and not left over from the trigger. On day 5 I got a faint positive so the trigger was still showing but it was negative on day 6. I did another on day 7 and 8 to be sure as I had 2 tests left and they were also negative.

SO in theory any positive from then on would be genuine BUT the test I stupidly did today is more sensitive than the ones I used before so it could be that there is still a tiny bit of the trigger left and if I had used the more sensitive one for the the last couple of days those might have been positive as well. On the other hand Ovidrel is supposed to half every day so to be negative on Tuesday my hcg level would have had to be under 20 which means it would have (in theory) been less than 10 on wednesday and less than 5 yesterday and about 2 today and the test I used today should only pick up levels over 10

Its my own stupid fault for testing early but I did it last month as well and I think it really helped my accept the BFN by time my period arrived as I hadnt been building up hope for the whole 2ww

Moral to this story is if you're going to test trigger out and/or test early use the same brand of tests throughout for consistency or you will drive yourself crazy!!!


----------



## ewonline (Mar 31, 2014)

Morning ladies
Just wanted to say hello. Sorry was being a bit dim as was thinking the other thread hadn't been active for a few days! Doh! 

How is everyone doing?

I've turned into a crazy testing woman. I'm on to 4 sticks now and happy to say all BFP's. Diva so you have moments of paranoia or is it just me. Wonderful to hear that Vic got her BFP too.

Big love to all you ladies waitin for your xxx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ewonline - I have massive bouts of paranoia, just can't wait till our fist scan a week on Monday, I think I may relax a little after that if everything is ok!!! My wife feels very helpless especially with having surgery herself, she's in so much pain but is trying to do too much. We need her leg to heal quickly so she can start looking after me because I am exhausted! I am still peeing on sticks ha a little crazy but beginning to believe it's true haha congrats to you xx


----------



## Lady J (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi all, just checking in to see see how you all are, I have been checking in on everyone's posts. 
Ewonline - Many congratulations to you xx
Susieg2404 - good luck with your OTD xx
Mrww - My heart goes out to you and your wife   Xx
Toni - how are things going are you near IUI day? Xx
Notamuggle - good luck with your 2ww xx
Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Susie- good luck with your OTD hopeing its a BFP for you.
Lady j- im still waiting for my surge should be any day b4 tuesday hoping its monday as DP cant come tues as work are not supportive  
How are you feelin? xx
How is everyone else hope you are all enjoying your weekend
Notamuggle- hows your 2ww? hope it al goig well.
Good luck to everyone on 2ww or about to start  praying this is our month girls xx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey ladies

I'm 2 days in to the 2WW, I'm trying not to think about it too much (and failing!) and thinking positive thoughts

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## jcri (May 2, 2014)

Hi all 

First time being on here and I am in my tww which I am going out of my mind with as I have never been the most patient person lol. 

After the iui I experienced a lot of cramping and sickness but now my breasts are killing. I know it is to early to tell if I am pregnant as I am only on day 4 of the dreaded tww.  

I wondered if any one had experienced anything like this? And is it normal? 

Good luck to everyone and beat wishes going to u all 
X


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Jcri - I had bad cramping after one of my iui's was so bad I ended up off work sick, but at the time the nurse had left the catheter in for a while as she was teaching and we think some air may of got in. Are you on progestrone suppositories as they made my boobs quite tender and felt sick and tired every iui I had, so all quite normal from my experience x


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Jcri I have had that both months for the first 4-5 days so assuming it's the hug in the trigger. Last cycle I had it the whole 2 ww but got a lot less after the first 4-5 days and got BFP. 

This month the cramps were a lot less but boobs were worse. 

Now have nothing but twinges in my nipples (sorry tmi lol) and have had faint positives for the last 3 days (tested crazy early because I had been testing out the trigger)

Thanks lady j and Toni - still getting faint positives and this mornings was a wee bit darker. Trying not to get my hopes up though 

Lol ewonline and divas, I thought the need to poas would go away after pregnancy was confirmed! Big hugs to you both and best of luck with scans

Notamuggle, stay positive the 2ww is torture but positive attitude will help 

Jefnerf hope you're well


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Bloody predictive text on iPad!! That should be hcg trigger not hug lol and I got bfn last month not BFP!!


----------



## jcri (May 2, 2014)

Thank u susie for replying.  I hope that it all goes well for you


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

12dpiui and another faint positive on superdrug this morning.

Dont have any of my AF symptoms though and my cervix is really high so just did a clearblue digi with conception indicator and it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!!!!!! 

Im shaking like a leaf

Is it even remotely possible to get a false positive on a digi from the ovidrel
my trigger was 13 days ago


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

SusieG. The trigger will be out of your system. Congratulations you are pregnant. The digitals are not as sensitive as the FRER so that's a great sign. All the best.


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

thank you amandalmexico!!

I can't make myself believe it as I'm not due AF until Wednesday


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

SusieG. I was the same as you. I got my bfp on 12dpiui and the same response with the digital. I couldn't believe it. I called the clinic and they said 100% pregnant and to come in for a blood test to ensure my hcg and progesterone levels are all fine. 

Congratulations again. It's an amazing surreal feeling.


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

im with an NHS clinic and I have only to see them after my AF is 6 days late!!!!!

So I will have to wait until next Tuesday and I also think they only do urine test confirmation

Seriously thinking about getting an hcg blood test done privately if AF soesn't show this week  a) to confirm and b) to make sure hch levels are were they should be


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

Susieg. I think your levels are going to be just fine. To get a bfp so early is generally a very sign. All the best and congratulations. Did you have any symptoms?  Feel this iui was different to your previous one? Xx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

It was totally different! 

Last time I felt pretty lousy the whole 2ww and had loads of cramps 

This time all I had was exhaustion, a wee bit of cramping and really sore boobs for the first 4-5 days while the Ovidrel was in my system. Got BFN days 6,7, and 8 while testing out my trigger then apart from some really sharp cramps on the afternoon of day 8 all I've had is sore nipples - not boobs just nipples which is really unusual for me as my boobs normally start to get really heavy and quite sore about 5 days before AF. 

Did you have symptoms?


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks SusieG. On my successful IUI I had a pinching pulling sensation and severe cramping. I also had a light bleed at 9dpiui and thought it was Af. The whole cycle felt different. I am currently one week through my 2ww and have no symptoms. This will be our last try before embarking on ivf although it's not a golden bullet for us due to my low ovarian reserve. 

Huge congrats again and all the best. Enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

best of luck, keeping everything crossed this one works for you

ha ha, I'm in Scotland - we don't get sunny bank holidays


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry seem to have missed loads of messages!

My friend said one of the first symptoms of pregnancy is tingly nipples!  I think it's your month susieg!!!  Congratulations!

I've got my day 8 scan tomorrow after having been on the gonal-f for 6 days, hope my follicles are growing nicely!


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Jefnerf

Won't let myself get excited until AF is officially late - I'm terrified of a chemical pregnancy


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

morning ladies i got my surge this morning  just waiting for the clinic to ring back with a time  to go in to tommorow  xx


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello Ladies, 

Just wanted to wish you all good luck this month,  Susie G...sounds like good news for you!!!

IUI number 3 is scheduled on May 16h or 19th this month.  Last try then on to IVF....nervous this month!


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks CherinPar - I hope so. Too early to get excited though 

Best of luck this month. Really hope it works for you this time

Toni - good luck with the procedure and make sure you take it easy afterwards

Jefnerf - hope your scan went well and your follicles are growing as they should be

Jcri - hope you're well. Fingers crosed for you


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Just been for scan, got one in right that is 11mm and one is left that is 10mm and its day 8.  They've told me to keep taking the gonal-f but now I'm worried it'll get biggest over the weekend again!  Gahh!  I've got next scan for Friday... I mean I'm sure they know what they're doing but it's very worrying as well!

Good luck Toni!


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have missed a lot of posts! Great to see lots of BFPs! Biggest congratulations susieg! Hope it's wonderful stress free pregnancy for you!

It is really nice to see positive successful attempts from IUI. Congrats Toni99!

I've currently gone through my second IUI, waiting to test on Monday. Not feeling very hopeful. Haven't felt anything much this month.

Good luck CherinPar! How do you feel about IVF? I've been thinking lots about it... How it will be... My DH is very level headed about it all, I'm all over the place thinking about it...


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

CherinPar, I do hope that 3rd IUI is a successful one for you! Good luck! Lots of positive energy your way!

Does anyone do yoga? I was reading online that it is meant to be very helpful....


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Sunflower

I have had hardly any symptoms this cycle (and I've been symptom spotting for years )

Best of luck for Monday

Jefnerf try not to worry I'm sure follies will be fine


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys I'm after some advice really. We are currently on our first DIUI cycle. I am on Clomid to help boost our chances. I have mild PCOS on my right ovary but when we were TTC naturally (before we found out about DH non obstructive azoo) we used OPKs on a few cycles and they showed + results, I just have a long cycle (over 5 weeks with ovulation taking place 3 weeks in)

I had a scan on day 13 (Monday) which showed a follie of 18.5mm and good lining. The nurse said I would be ovulating in the next couple of days so not to bother with a trigger shot. I've just done another OPK (day 15) and it is still reading negative. I wonder whether I should have gone with the trigger but am I just being paranoid given this is our first treatment cycle? Is there any risk of a follie getting too big?


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

Just to update, I phoned the clinic and they said I should have ovulated by now. They brought me in for a scan at lunchtime and said the follicle is still there and is 22mm. The nurse said I should have ovulated by now so she in concerned the follicle does not have an egg (could be a cyst) and my lining is still thin (although she said this can be subjective) with no sign of triple lining. This was the same nurse that did my day 9 scan, but a different nurse than did my day 13. A little frustrating as she said if it would have been her on day 13, she would have given me the trigger to ensure I ovulated. The clinic are lovely though - they gave me the scan today free of charge and she has taken a blood test to check my hormone levels, also free of charge.

She recommended I don't have the trigger now in case there is no egg (a lot of money for treatment if there is no chance of success - £1k for donor IUI) but said I should still use OPK each morning until Saturday just in case. She wonders if Clomid may have had a strange reaction this cycle. At least continuing with OPK both us and the clinic will know if I am still ovulating naturally. DH and I have our first acupuncture tonight; the nurse said if that doesn't make me ovulate nothing will!

I don't normally ovulate until around day 21, but I'm on day 15 at the moment with 22mm. Has anyone ovulated with a follicle much larger than this? And had success?

Thanks ladies


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Wolfy sorry got no advice for you, the clomid will make things work a bit faster hence you being 22mm on day 15 but hm


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

hey ladies i am now officially in the 2ww  it went really well no pain and no discomfort  slight cramping now, we had a scan as they did the procedure so we saw the little swimmers go it was like a mini firework as she injected them in haha hope everyone else is doing well 
wolfyone- really sorry i cant give any advise i wasnt on any medication but best of luck and i hope you find the answers you are looking for xx
xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Toni- we had a scan as she injected too and they also took a picture for us to keep of the firework as you explain it  and it just so happens we got the BFP from that, so the pic is being kept for a book to explain to our little one when appropriate  xx

Susie - congrats hope AF stats away and it's a deffo BFP!!

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww  xx


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Divas212 aww how lovely that they gave you a pic its a lovely idea to keep it for when he/she is older  we didnt get a pic they said they dont usually scan but they had an extra pair of hands today so were scanning people so was a nice surprise  hows you pregnancy going hope its all nice and smooth for you so far  when is your scan? xx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad it all went well Toni and it so lively you got to see it on the scan, even better you hot a pic Divas!

My clinic don't do that option

Wolfe, sorry I've only done natural cycles too so I'm not sure  

Xxxxx


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

notqmuggle- hows your 2ww going? hope your feeling ok and are keeping your mind off the wait hope it is a BFP  xx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm doing ok thanks Toni, I can't think of anything else   but am generally feeling pretty positive at the minute. I'm 6dpIUI, currently testing out my trigger which I think will be definitely gone by tomorrow


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

aww thats good glad your keeping positive  how long does your trigger stay in your system? i didnt have one so i dont understand them keep me posted on how things go xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Toni & notamuggle - our clinic don't usually scan either, it just so happens that the nurse doing the procedure was teaching that day and was using the scan as a teaching aid. I have quite a difficult cervix to find so they were finding it difficult again, but as she injected my wife and everyone else could see so they took a picture for me as I'd listened to everything but couldn't see. It was a lovely thing of them to do, we kept hold of it just I case this was the one. My scan is on Monday and can't come soon enough the wait is so much worse than the 2ww!! I'v been extremely tired and I mean exhausted, experienced waves of nausea, peeing a lot 4+ overnight and this week has become very emotional just not felt myself but that might be because my wife has had her operation and has been suffering. Hopefully all will be well with the scan then we can relax and begin to enjoy it!! Good luck to you both, I'm keeping a watch on here to see how you all get on xxx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

WolfyOne Hi, have u had your blood results back, was it ur E2 (estrogen levels) they checked, as im currently trying IUI however my follicles grew but estrogen levels stayed the same so im in the same situation with them thinking no egg in there!! so annoying isnt it.. let me know how u get on

wishing u all the luck x


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Divas i hope you DW is ok and it was lovely of them to give you a pic a little keep sake. hope you start to feel better soon and the sickness and been tierd calms down for you let us no how your scan goes ill keep everything crossed for you not long now you are nearly there and then you can relax and enjoy been a mummy2be  best of luck xx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

WolfyOne - sorry I cant advise as I didn't take Clomid and I had a trigger shot but any concerns you have you should phone your clinic and ask about its better than worrying

Toni99 - thats lovely that you got to see it and maybe the fact that they dont normally do the scans is a good omen. Fingers crossed for you

Notamuggle - hope the 2ww isnt driving you totally demented. One word of advice though, if you are going to keep testing once the trigger is gone make sure you stick to the same brand of test. I stupidly switched to a more sensitive test and drobe myself crazy for days not knowing if it was still the trigger or a real BFP. I suspect if I had used the more sensitive ones all along I wouldnt have ever got a negative

Good luck for testing on Monday Sunflower

Good luck for your next scan tomorrow Jefnerf

Hope you're well CherinPar

Divas - best of luck for the scan on Monday and hope you and your wife are feeling better soon. I'm now officially late and did a repeat test yesterday on OTD and the test line was as dark as the control line. Called hopsital to book confirmation and she said their's is just a urine test too and is mainly for people who havent tested at home (who could possibly manage that) and that if I have a strong positive I should consider myself officially pregnant    Going for the confirmation tomorrow as they have to do that to book my 8 week scan. I'll get my scan appointment tomorrow but have no idea how I will last 4 weeks   Totally with you on the exhaustion - I was in bed at 9.30 last night! And I'm REALLY bloated  I look 3 months gone already - I have no idea how I'm going to keep this secret for 8 weeks until I've had the 12 week scan


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

Hiya Mrsshol, it was estrogen they were checking but they just said they would phone today if any issues were highlighted. They haven't phoned yet.

To be honest I think I need to stop worrying about what the clinic say about this cycle and rely on my body to wait and see what happens. I have seen on a couple of other forums ladies that had successful pregnancies with over 28mm follies! Each cycle is different and I guess fertility isn't an exact science, so I will just wait mine out and see what happens. I will not stop Saturday and keep OPKing until the normal day I used to ovulate (day 21+). At the end of the day this is my first cycle with them so I probably know more about my cycle than they would?

I figure if it's a big follie but I still ovulate, the swimmers may have an easier time finding it!!


----------



## sa33 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi all hope you don't mind me joining in on this thread.

Just had first DIUI yesterday so now on the 2ww.  Just wondered if anyone has had acupuncture before or after to help?
Been told if this cycle doesn't work then having a scan next month around day 10 would be useful to detect the size of the follie?? as to when to go ahead with treatment.  All a bit confusing and learning more with every appointment we go to.  Any advise on what should or shouldn't do over these next couple of weeks?

Good luck to those also on the 2ww and all others on this journey.  
I'm trying not to get my hopes up for the first time round.


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey all, hope you don't mind me joining too.  I've been lurking through the forums and it's so great that there are so many people out there sharing information and advice.  It takes a while to get used to the abbreviations but think I'm getting the hang of it!  I was supposed to have my first IUI last cycle but it got cancelled because my follicles hadn't grown enough with the Clomid, so was given Fostimon for this cycle which was much better.  

I just had my first IUI today - it was fine and the nurse said DH's sample was really good with good motility (although he was so worried because his sample was so small).  I was really worried about his sample as when we last tested he had extremely low motility but the vitamins he's been taking appear to have done the job   

So, now the 2ww begins. Will be really busy at work for the next two weeks (Y2 teacher so we have SATs!) but also wondering if anyone has advice of how to aid the implantation.  How's everyone spending their 2ww?  I guess the key is to keep busy and think positive.  I read that pineapples are good due to the selenium and will be drinking lots of milk and water.  

Hoping it's a positive month for everyone. GOOD LUCK! xx


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome sa33 and Kasvar!

I've personally not done acupuncture,  but reading online, if it relaxes you, then it is a good! I've been thinking about yoga, but havent started yet!

Kasvar, well done on the 1st IUI. I was really nervous when I did the first one. Wish you all the best! Advice in 2ww, I'm trying to stay positive and not over exert myself. Doing more gardening over the weekend .

Thank you susieg. Resisting from testing. Great to hear that you didn't have symptoms. Makes me hopeful! Absolute great news that you received your confirmation! Rest well! Celebrate!

I did have a vivid nightmare, which is unusual, and a headache today (no surprise). Its hard to resist testing, but dont want to have disappointing news too early either. Fingers crossed!

Good luck to everyone else! Hope all going well....


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome Kasvar!

I had another scan today, got two follies 10mm and 15mm so am going back first thing Monday to see how big they are with a view to IUI on Tuesday afternoon!  Praying they grow appropriately... not too big and not too small!


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello ladies and welcome to Kasvar & Sa33

If you're in the 2WW then this thread is fantastic http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=320882.0

It's full of us crazy ladies obsessing over twinges, bowel movements & peeing on sticks 

I've found the best way to get through the 2WW is to keep busy (but not over exerting yourself too much)

Kasvar, I read conflicting advice about which bit of the pineapple you should and and shouldn't eat. some said only set core and not the flesh as flesh could cause uterine contractions, others said eat the flesh or drink the juice but not from concentrate! Anyway I was too confused so instead I eat 5-10 Brazil nuts a day which are high in selinium like the pineapple. I'm also trying to drink a glass of milk, not sure if it helps but it's good for you anyway. also drink plenty of water!

There's a good thread about what to do in the 2WW on this forum which is worth a look

Sunflower, I had weird vivid dreams in the 2WW of my last BFP cycle so I hope that's good news for you

Jefnerf, fingers crossed your follies grow yo the perfect size for Tuesday

Xxx


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello all, I've come over to this thread after being on the April/May thread and then May 2ww thread my first IUI ended in BFN 

Anyway its onwards and upwards and straight back on the rollercoaster from hell, Day 10 scan is Friday and whereas this time last month I was super excited this time I'm not....

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi roniegirl, sorry to hear about the bfn. It is a big blow. Mr doctor said, that first one is hardest because we have high expectations. Second time, I've not thought about it as much until yesterday, which was 11dpo. Good luck for next one! 

Thank you notamuggle, myfingers are crossed. I am praying hard! Your testing day is not far either, is that right? How are you coping? Thank you for the brazil nut tip, I am going to buy some today.

Jernerf, good luck for the scan.


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Sunflower36 and notamuggle - thanks for the advice.  Have stocked up on brazil nuts too   Will definitely check out the 2ww thread.  

Jefnerf - fingers crossed for your scan on Tuesday.  
Ronniesgirl - hope day 10 scan goes well on Friday. 

Have a nice weekend all xxx


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks girls,


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ronniesgirl, try to stay positive. That's how I felt at the start of my 2nd cycle and I got a BFP this time. I think it's quite unusual for it to work first time - my clinic told me to treat the first one as a practice run


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks susieg2404. If I'm honest i knew it was unrealistic to expect it to work first time but heres the killer, I was 3 days late (which I'm never late) travelled the 40 miles to clinic had the blood test travelled the 40 miles home did my weekly shop and as soon as i got back in my front door AF started, its really knocked the stuffing out of me.
I'm putting being late down to the stress of it all but this is alot harder than i imagined xx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh that sucks! While we were still on the waiting list I was 10 days late and went as far as blood test at my gp - AF turned up a couple of hours after I got the negative. Our bodies/minds really do play the cruellest tricks on us 

Everything crossed this cycle ends in a BFP


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Ronniesgirl best of luck! I'm with you girl! Have just had a second failed iui. After 4 failed ivfs...feel extremely sad n down...hard is not the word!! I'm in for my scan fri day 10 too...off again on the train from hell this month like you say!!...hugs xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello ladies. Can you please read my theory and tell if you think it's a good idea.

I had an ectopic pregnancy back in March 2013 and as a result of this I lost my right Fallopian tube. After that I've found it hard to conceive naturally because every month when I ovulate I have a more dominant follicle on my right ovary the tubeless side.

This to me has proven to be right as I've always felt ovulation pain from the right and when I've gone for scans for other medical reasons they have always seen more activity on my right ovary, also just had an antral follicle count scan and that has showed more activity on the right side and my 1st failed cycle of IVF when I was stimulating had more follicles on the right ovary.

This is my theory. If I was given some stimulating injections which would push more follicles yes I'll get most on my right tubeless side BUT my last IVF with the help of a little push/stimulating I did manage to get 2 follicles from my left side which did contain over 2 16mm.

I'm really no looking forward to getting my second round of ivf and was thinking if I just used the stimulating injections like I did during ivf which I know I'll get at least 1 good size follicle on my left side with the help of the stimulating then it's a case of iui or have sex and I should be pregnant.

All I need is my left ovary to produce some good sized follicles and unfortunately they don't every month but from experience with injections it can be pushed into giving me something to work with. 

I don't know what the success rates are with iui but I think why put myself through ivf when I could just put this theory to them.



I know it's a bit long winded ladies but I've been thinking about this for months and wanted your opinions before I put myself through the pain of ivf again


Thanks xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't want to put a downer on the thread but Just a bit of an update for the ladies i'v been talking to over the past few months. Our pregnancy has sadly come to an end. A&E have confirmed mc the early hours of this morning. I had severe cramping on Friday night that eased off but Saturday evening they were back with bleeding, we are absolutely devastated, didn't make the 7 wk scan planned for tomoz (our wedding anniversary) just totally and utterly gutted :,(!

Good luck to everyone in your journeys but plz forgive me if I'm not around for a while x


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Diva I'm so very very sorry 

If you need to talk more this thread is very supportive and has helped me a lot http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=319382.0

Xxxxx


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm very sorry Diva. Take all the time you need and rest.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

So sorry Divas.  I wish you all the best on your journey and hope you take time to heal and can reassess the next step.


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh diva im so so sorry that is terrible, my thoughts are with u!! big hugs xxx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Devastated for you Divas


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Divas*, I'm so sorry. There's really no words for something like this. I hope you can both get through this together and carry on towards your dream when your both ready  Xx


----------



## Lady J (Oct 11, 2013)

Divas, I am so sorry, take time to rest yourself   Xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words, genuinely hope everyone gets the BFP and a sticky one at that. Good luck x


----------



## sa33 (Jul 5, 2013)

Divas so so sorry to read about your loss.  Thoughts are with you x


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to read this Divas my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry Divas  xxx


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi ladies i havent posted in a few days i have been reading daily just been trying to keep busy and not focus on 2ww

Divas- I am soo sorry to hear this i hope you and DW are ok we are all thinking of you wish we could give you both a massive cuddle through the computer  take all the time you need to get through this together    xx

Kasvar and sunflower and notamuggle- good luck for OTD    xx

Jefjef- good luck for your scan on monday i hope those follicles of yours are growing just nicely for you  xx

Ronniesgirl and Mjmj- sorry to hear about your BFN really hope you next cycle is the one for you keep you in my thoughts and wishing you luck on your next iui   Hope you scans on friday go well xx

Susie- Hope your scan goes well for you and best of luck    xx

Sorry if i have missed anyone its quite hard to keep track of were everyone is   to the BFN,   to the girls in 2ww or waiting for a scan and   to the girls with BFP that those little uns are sticky!!

AFM i am 4dpiui today and i have had cramps all day on days 1-2 and yesterday and today awful pulling pains on my right side (the side i ovulate from) never seem to have any follicles of great importance on left, so i havent been feeling the best. It doesnt seem to be dragging just yet DW feels differently she thinks these 4 days have felt like 4 months lol but i suppose all that will soon change 
xx


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Toni-good luck. Sounds like the right things are happening. I agree,this waiting game is so hard.

Notamuggle and kasavar, good luck.

AFM, I tested  early, I.e. Yesterday, and it was sadly a bfn. AF, is not due until 14th, even though today is 14 dpo. Going to wait until Wednesday.


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Eeeek got three follicles 12, 13 and 19, waiting for pharmacy to open so I can get trigger shot.  Insem booked for 1.30 tomorrow!! Eeeek!


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

sunflower- i hope things change into a BFP for you ill be thinking of you xx
Jefjef- yeyyyyy good luck for tomorrow hope everything goes well dor you xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hi ladies hope I can join you - just picked up my gonal f for super ovulation iui this month using donor sperm - I am feeling really nervous about this for some reason - especially about work and exercise as haven't done IUI before properly - can I keep my running going this month do you think? I only run about 25 mins 3x week and work from home so it is the only exercise I get - forgot to ask at the clinic when I was there this am!

good luck to everyone 
lots of love
Ceci


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Ceci*, I was always told I was ok to carry on as normal, not to start doing something I wouldn't normally do though. I went to the gym throughout. Best of luck. X


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

jefnerf good luck hun hope it goes well, what drugs were u on this time as i see ur other cycles never worked?? xx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I was on 75ui of gonal-f for 12 days this month. Its my first attempt really, the first go my follicles didn't reach a mature size before the weekend and in April I cancelled due to family problems.


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Good luck jefnerf xx


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

How did it go Jernef?

How is everyone?

I'm still waiting for AF, had a bit of spotting today, looks like it is on it's way. But at sametime,still hopeful. It messes with your mind. Unable to concentrate at work :-(.


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Sunflower, hope you are ok, AF has a horrible way of messing us up doesn't. Its actually just dawned on me we will be on our 2nd IUI next week. After all this waiting this bit seems to be going a bit quicker now


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you Ronniesgirl. It does mess up your mind sadly, as we are very hopeful.

Good to hear that you have scheduled your next one. Going to speak with doctor on my third IUI.


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Officially on my TWW! Feeling crampy after IUI and a bit tender but hopefully exciting things are happening


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck jerf,    

And good luck for you next IUI ronniesgirl & sunflower x


----------



## jcri (May 2, 2014)

Hi everyone sorry not been on a while trying to keep busy whilst on ttw.  I have Just gone this morning for my blood test to see what is happening and hopefully this afternoon we will have some good news.

I wish everyone good luck and best wishes x


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed for the blood test jcri.

HCG shot is making my boobs hurt


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Good luck JCRI


----------



## jcri (May 2, 2014)

Sorry to say did not work this time ...gutted :-(

But back on for the next session just hate the ttw


Good luck everyone xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry jcri. We know how you feel, and hope you are ok. Take time out. Doctor said she is going to give extra progesterone for the luteal period, but are tablets. Anyone had them?


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm on my way to clinic for my day 10 scan I remember last month being excited to start the first round of IUI this time I'm kind of meh! Do you feel you get kind of desensitised to it all after a while?


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like my left ovary is taking a break this month. Only one follicle measuring 7mm the right ovary has one measuring 10mm and one 11mm. Back on Monday to see how they are doing.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

ronniesgirl - am with you on the small follies - have two cooking on the right (just abck from a scan) only 10 and 12 mm and none on the left - keep thinking it only takes one keep some PMA


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

It does indeed take only one, one is all I need. I'm not having any meds so I'm pretty proud to know i'm growing them myself


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Ronniesgirl & ceci best of luck sounds like ur both doing great...gd to kno there are others going natural...I just went for my 10 day aswell...have nothing on left just one on right measuring 16...back mon for scan n poss iui depending on surge...hope it doesn't happen at the weekend as they are shut!!


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

mjmj I had the same trouble last month mine fell over Easter weekend while they were shut luckily I hadn't ovulated by day 16 and they did hcg and IUI the same day. Obviously it failed but thats just how it goes I suppose xx


----------



## Ms.Hopeful (May 12, 2014)

Hello Everybody!!! 

So glad to find this group..

I am on Day 20 of my first IUI cycle. 
I have been reading quite a bit, and dint see anybody in my situation...I reallly hope you folks can help me  

Here is my story - 
CD3 - CD7 - Clomid 100 mg
CD14 - CD17 - Menopur 37.5
CD18-CD19  - Menopur 75
CD 20 - Starting Menopur 112.5

All through had about 33 follicles all < 10mm. Todays scan showed a total of 21 follicles, all less than 10mm!! The doc explained some women go on for 40-50 day cycles before they ovulate and he wants to continue doing what we are doing (he increased my dose from today though). Is this normal? seriously, 21 follicles on Day 20  

am kinda freaking out and would really appreciate any advice


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi ladies

Ceci I had a similar situation this cycle - positive opk on a Sunday and actually Ov'd that night. They say the egg lasts for 24 hrs so I had treatment the following afternoon.

Hopeful, follicles need to reach 17mm plus to be mature. A lot of follicles never reach this size and die off, so at least you have lots of contenders  that will be the reason he increased your dose - because he wants to make sure you have at least one mature useable follicle. My clinic only told me about the number of follies over 10mm, never how many I had in total and I have mild polycysm on my right ovary so am more likely to produce more follicles. Do you know how long your cycle was before this treatment? Or did you never ovulate before?

AFM 5dpdiui and my mood is up and down. Keep thinking about the tiny statistical chances of success which gets me down! We were given 90% chance for the MESA and that failed so 15% seems so tiny a chance now. I also read a couple of research papers - one found having one follicle decreased your chances to 8% whilst another said it made no difference


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Sorry haven't really been on here - trying to keep my mind off the impending OTD.  Have been really busy at work which is good.  Not having any symptoms at all so not sure whether that's a good sign or bad    it's now day 8 past my IUI.

Hope you all have a good weekend - enjoy the sunshine!  Sending you all lots of    xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Ms hopeful - that sounds like a lot of follies! it does sound like your docs know what they are doing really hope you can keep going for that many days! gosh.

had another scan today - two contender follies on the right growing slowly - scan again tues and then prob trigger that night - getting a bit excited now              

good luck to all
Ceci


----------



## MiaMillie (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm also still growing the follies day 10 scan showed 1 measurable at 10mm on left side and 2 others growing there too. Right side didn't have anything as of yet.

Going back on Wednesday for another scan after another 3 days of 75iu merional 

I too ovulated on Easter Sunday and missed the boat for the iui.


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Good luck to everyone x I had my iui today but in not hopeful this time...I surged on Sunday morning around 9am and had ovulation pain at 3pm...went in this morning and had a scan, low and behold I had ovulated and they estimated around the time I had the pain. I expected them to do it then due to the egg not being viable for long, but they made me wait until 2 pm as they were busy. Thing is this is nearly 24 hrs post ovulation...Kind of upset but I guess there's still a tiny tiny chance...


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

That's appalling that they made you wait?!  The egg only lives for 12-24 hours!


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

I had my second scan today, my lead follicle had grown to 14mm, go back Wednesday for another scan to make sure it's grown past 16mm


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi jefnerf

Yes I'm feeling so angry, upset n confused! They said they couldn't do me in the morning, I questioned them a lot but they wouldn't budge. I had to hang around all day n the car park was practically empty at 12!! I sat in the car for a further 2 hours waiting for the lunch break to be over...thing is they told me on fri if I surged sun I wouldn't need a scan in the morning on mon just iui but when I got there they insisted I have a scan to check lining, even though lining was thick enough on Friday!! They'd said they'd fit me in mon morn on fri, but it never happened! I got up early to drive there which takes an hour because they'd said that was the right thing to do!! I'm not sure why they still did it...just feel they are so incompetent and have been all along to be honest...


----------



## MiaMillie (Nov 20, 2012)

Ronnieagirl glad your follies are growing

And 

Mjmj if you weren't happy you shouldn't have gone through it. You have as much right to cancel the cycle as they do. I wouldn't have my iui done as I ovulated afternoon before Easter Sunday and they wanted me to have it done Monday morning and I said no. They said if it didn't feel right then I didn't have to go through with it. So I didn't.

And now I'm trying again this month with gonadotrophins instead of the clomid


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Miamillie

I hope everything goes well for you

I should have cancelled looking back now, but I trusted them and they didn't suggest it at the time. I hadn't missed the boat when I arrived though, as they should have done it in the morning...a strange situation. Just think as I'd paid already and had scans leading up to it, they should have done it at the right time!


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you able to change clinics?  I just would not be happy going with them again if they're that incompetent


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

My clinic did my IUI 16 hrs after I Ov'd but the clinic do insist the egg lives for 24hrs (and their success stats are good) so don't give up on this cycle just yet!


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Jefnerf We were with another clinic before so I think we will return to them! Although travel etc was not as convenient, they were more competent!

Wolfyone thank you you have given me some positive vibes!! Actually one if them said that the egg lives 24hrs, but I'm confused as everything I've heard or read before says its 24hrs max (more like 12-24) and iui should be done much sooner. I guess they thought it was ok to wait...but even so they were pushing it.


----------



## CherinPar (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Ladies,
I took a little break from here recovering from Stimming cysts last month.  I had IUI #3 yesterday, and am feeling optimistic this cycle.  TWW begins.  Just reading through this forum now, and see there are a few of you ahead of me in your tww waits.  I hope to see lots of positives this month


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MJMJ so sorry you have had a rough cycle              this timing lark is not easy. I am just back from a scan and they said that my follies were ready and I had to trigger the moment I got in the door - and then back tomorrow for insem - not what I was expecting. Sounds like your clinic could've handled it better - hope you don't have to go back IYKWIM!


----------



## MiaMillie (Nov 20, 2012)

Ceci.bee I am at the exact same stage as you. Follies are ready and lh surge detected this morning. Pregnyll tonight and then iui 11 o clock tomorrow! 

Best of luck Hun.


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Good luck MiaMillie and CeciBee xx


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi ladies sorry iv been quite i have been trying to keep my mind off the 2ww sorry for the BFN and congrats on the BFP and to the ladies going thro treatment good luck at which ever point your at sorry no personals im on my phone and its crap haha ill be bk on later and ill do personals its my test day tomorrow but tbh i no its a neg had AF pains all day but if it is were going straight bk in with next cycle good luck ladies xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

hey hun good luck for tomorrow let me know how you get on, and try not to be negative u never know plus you can get pains even when your pregant so fingers crossed u get ur bfp xxx thinking of u toni x


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Got another scan today hsg should be today and IUI tomorrow. Hubby was offered a job yesterday and starts today so he won't be coming with me. Feels kind of weird.


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Good luck CherinPar, Cicibee, MiaMillie, Toni99 and ronniesgirl...sorry if I forgot anybody!

Cicibee...how did today go? Thank you...what does IYKWIM mean!!!? I still cant work out what tx means!! Know what you mean about timing, but I think I pretty much know when they should do it with me now, that's why its so frustrating, ah well... If this round fails, we will go back to our old clinic...my ddp has actually written a complaint eek!...anyway I'm kinda resigned to thinking this round will probably not work (( just feel I'm getting on a bit and this fertility lark has been going on for so long...

Ronniesgirl...Good luck!!      My dp came with me to all the ivfs etc, but I've had the IUIs on my own, amongst other things, due mainly to him having a super busy workload. I thought it may be weird, but it was ok in the end. Went so quickly and I suppose I'm less fazed now after having scarier treatments before. I hope its ok for you! He will be with you in spirit!!


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

wow so many of us triggering and having insem in the next 24 hours very exciting                  for us all

Toni99         has AF turned up? Have you bought a test? 

MJMJ there is a list I think somewhere of what all the acronyms mean - tx = treatment, IYKWIM = if you know what I mean - and there are lots of others! it is so confusing. Still keeping things     for you

I am really interested by some of yours clinics not minding if your partner is not there for insem - my clinic totally insists on it, to the point where my DH is on nights and currently sleeping, I am about to wake him up to schlep him to the clinic, then put him back to bed and he is off to work again at 8pm - not great for him or me, but I agree is a bit weird being on your own. Fab news about the new job tho.....

lots of love to all
Ceci


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

Just to chime in, I had our first DIUI last Monday without DH. Our clinic made no mention that he had to be there. He is a self-employed electrician and can't just drop his contracts (without a heft financial fine) given we were OPKing and didn't know when the treatment would be until that morning. At the end of the day he is out there working hard earning the majority of the money (even working weekends) so we can afford our tx   To be honest it was fine, the nurses are so lovely and it is over so quick. During the wait afterwards I just let myself drift which I guess was quite easy to do on my own. Don't let it concern you


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

hi ladies it was a BFN for us this morn absoluty heartbroken  we phoned the clinic and are going to try again straight away so fingers crossed for next time its just so hard isnt it. Thankyou for all your well wishes ment aloy to us and good luck to everyone else seems to be a few just about to try again  positive thoughts for you all xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Toni99 so sorry about your BFN           pleased you can go again so quickly and hope next cycle is your lucky one


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

thankyou cecibee i hope everything goes well for you   x


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Trigger done and IUI is scheduled for 2.15 tomorrow


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Good luck Ronnies girl                 hope it goes as smoothly tomorrow as ours did today


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks ceci.bee heres to getting bfp's


----------



## MiaMillie (Nov 20, 2012)

ronniesgirl said:


> Trigger done and IUI is scheduled for 2.15 tomorrow


Beat of luck ronniesgirl hope it all goes well.

Sending Ceci.bee sticky vibes

Mine also went well. Had a scan this morning and only 1 follicle was big enough but I guess it only takes 1. Last time we had 2 and It didn't work but this time the timing was perfect.


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi All,

Sorry been a bit quiet. Good luck ronniegirl! I've actually done the two IUI myself and went straight back to work. It's done so quickly, the time just flies past.

Mjmj, sorry to hear about your clinic. I too would be very angry. This journey is an emotional one, not just a treatment. Good on your DH to put in a complaint. Have my fingers crossed for you.

Sorry Toni about BFN. Sending you hugs! Hope you are ok. Good you have jumped straight into the next one, but do give yourself time too. Good luck for next round.

Sounds like a few IUIs happening. Good  luck! My next IUI will be Tuesday


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi ladies, was my OTD today and got a BFN    was so gutted this morning - tested with two different HPTs to confirm.  Then as I got to work, AF arrived so that was it!

Like Toni99, am going straight into my next cycle so trying to keep positive vibes.  Half term week next week so no work at least   Got a scan tonight at my clinic and will probably start back on Fostimon.

Hoping all of you are doing well.  Try and enjoy the long weekend


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh Kasvar, I'm so sorry! 

I did a test today (BFN) and although it's only 10 dpo I still feel like its not my month :/


----------



## Ms.Hopeful (May 12, 2014)

Hello Everybody! 

Fingers crossed for all you wonderful ladies in the TWW...Hope this is 'the' cycle for you!

Like I was explaining earlier, It is my first IUI and my RE/nurse started cracking jokes on my situation  .. Went for my CD26 scan yesterday and still nothing >10mm so I continue with Menopur. He keeps reassuring me that some women go on for 40-50 days. After the first cpl of scans, my expectations have been set and am not really disappointed or anything, but on the other hand, am spending a lot of moola on my injections  

I've checked out several blogs, and haven't seen anybodyyyy who got to CD27 with <10mm , did you ladies encounter anybody ??


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm very sorry Kasavar. Hope you are ok. It will happen, keep staying positive.

Hi ms hopeful, I've not heard of it before. Could you have PCOS? Is there anything else other than injections that the doctor could advise? I was taking clomid tablets if that helps. Doctor writes the note, and I go to boots who charge me nhs prescription rates.

Jernef, I know that susieg had no symptoms and she fell pregnant! So don't lose hope yet! Stay positive! 

AFM, I went for a scan on Friday, and turned out I was going to ovulate on day 10. Which was complete surprise. Missed my friends wedding to do the IUI today. Was all very stressful. It's done, now in my TWW.

Good luck all!


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks sunflower36 and jefnerf.  Got my positive head back on and straight back into it again for this cycle.  Cruel as life is, as soon as I got to work yesterday my AF arrived so knew it was game over!  Had a scan last night and will start fostimon again from tonight.  Fingers crossed for this cycle.  

Sunflower36 - hope the 2ww flies by for you.
Jefnerf and all the other ladies waiting for IUI/OTD, good luck!!


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I got my period today  two days early which is even more annoying as didn't even get to finish my 2WW

Not sure if I'll try June or wait til July as its come on a weekend so presumably my ovulatipn date will be a weekend gah!


----------



## MiaMillie (Nov 20, 2012)

Ms.Hopeful I honestly think that is too long to be waiting. If it hasn't happened my day 26 i would call it a day and ask to re start next cycle as much as you would be frustrated nothing happened this month it seems like you are just throwing money away.

I think you need a higher dose or different meds.

I have long cycles of 50 days or so. And even I had responded by day 22 I agreed I wouldn't go past day 23 and I stuck to it. I'm glad I did cause I bled 9 days after that, and the iui wouldn't have worked. Sometimes you have to go with your guy instinct.

Sometimes follicles just take off and can grow massively I have had a weeks worth of scans and nothing has happened, and then I've had a follicle go from 7mm to 23mm in 2 days so every person and time is different.


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Morning all.
Hope we are all ok.
This is our 2nd go at iui.  
I didn't really want to come on here this time as last time I found myself on here all the time.  Which made me feel v stressed and anxious.  
But I need to share some symptoms.....
Had iui 16th may.  I'm now 10 days into my 2ww.
I ovulated early this time.  Period due (according to my app  June 1st).
I've had quite a bit of cramping this time.  I say cramping, more like a low tummy ache.  Mostly low down in my tummy.  Sometimes at the side.  More often right side.
This has been on and off since the iui.  It's not major.  But it's there.
I need to pee a bit more than normal.
And last night I noticed (sorry if tmi) a very very light brown discharge.  Followed by one wipe of what I can only describe as pink wee.  
I was convinced AF had arrived.  Even though this wasn't due for 7 days.  I got all upset.  Since this one wipe I've had no more blood, brown discharge.  
But tummy cramps/ache still there.  
Could this be implantation?
Or AF arriving early?
And if this is implantation cramping, how long will it last.  Has anyone else experienced it.  Is it normal?
Xx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Could be implantation!  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Lulu         it is such a stressful time. Cramping and a very light pink discharge sound good for implantation. My doc told me that Follistim and other FSH drugs can shorten a cycle and bring AF on earlier than for a normal cycle, but at the same time 7 days is really early so keeping it all            and that your 2ww ends with a sticky BFP


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I didn't have any fertility drugs or trigger this cycle.  Rang clinic, they seemed v positive.  
Roll on test day xx


----------



## sa33 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi all

Sorry to hear about bfn toni and kasvar but glad you can go steaight bk into it. Sorry to hear of others too. No  matter how muchyou think youre prepRed for a bfn its still a shock isnt it. 

Good luck to all those on the 2ww.

my 2ww became quite difficult as I had a big asthma attack one wk after iui and have been qujte ill in hospital on oxygen and drips so I guess I knew there was no chance can have worked.  Did my test in hospital on fri and was negative but iam now home and 5 days over due but no symptoms of af or anything else so dont know whether to do another test or whether af not coming after being so ill the last 10 days.  If its going to come I just want it here so know we can start next treatment. 
Anyone had bfn but then gone onto to have a positive?  

Good , luck to everyone  on this journey x


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you Kasavar. I saw a good deal on reflexology on kgbdeals, going to give it a try as a means to destress.

Sa33, if AF hasn't arrived, then it's always a good chance. It's bit of a mental game isn't it? Stay positive. Glad to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello all!

Thought I would introduce myself.

I've been TTC for 22 months, had a pelvic ultrasound, HSG ands blood tests. A came back fine.

My husband has his semen analysis done and this was also fine.

I am starting my first cycle of IUI with Clomid in the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Sa33 - sorry to hear you were in hospital   Like sunflower36 said if AF hasn't come then don't give up hope.    

I've been to visit a friend who's just had a baby today and she asked me so many times when I'm going to have a baby (she's on her 3rd) - I just smiled and said 'hopefully soon'.  She's my friend and I love her but some people are really clueless that not all women can get pregnant straight away.  

Back on the fostimon for now and next scan booked for Monday evening.  Hopefully the follicles are growing nicely   Am on half term this week so taking it easy but wish the weather would clear up!

Welcome littlesparkles - hope your IUI cycle goes well


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

sa33 it could be the stress of your illness that has put off AF,         or you could be pg - do another test to put your mind at ease either way and hope you are feeling better

welcome littlesparks and hope your cycle goes smoothly

Kasvar  good luck for your scan hun

AFM am struggling a bit with the 2ww oscillating between positivity and negativity - I had forgotten quite what torture it is! only a week to go now and have avoided going to the shops so I don't get tempted to buy a test to test early..................


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks ceci.bee 

Not long to go now for you.  I know what you mean though - in my 2ww last time, I was trying so hard to be positive but it's difficult not to let your imagination run away with you!  Have you anything nice planned for the next week to take your mind off it? xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Kasvar - sadly only a work trip to liverpool to see my boss (!) and my husband is working all weekend   but will think of a nice treat


----------



## Yolo (Dec 11, 2013)

Good luck everyone!  I'm due to have my first stimulated DIUI cycle in June with a new donor after two unsuccessful natural cycles in March and April.  Hycosy in May was all clear and I have my baseline scan today - hopefully everything will be OK.  I'm really nervous about using clomid after hearing some horror stories, especially as my AMH is high (about 5...


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good luck ceci.bee, my fingers are crossed! The last week is the hardest. I know what you mean, its torture. 

Yolo, I have been taking clomid, only main side effects I have noticed, is that it can give really bad headaches. What kind of symptoms have you heard? Good luck with your DIUI.

Kasvar, its great that you could be there for your friend. I find it hard with my relatives, with their kids. I know they want to ask me when will I have kids, they use to ask alot before, but now, somehow they know not to ask. Its weird, but deep down, I am grateful they dont ask me anymore. Think this roller coaster ride we are all on, is more than enough .


Welcome littlesparkle! Wish you all the best for your first IUI!

Ronniegirl, how are you? Hope you are keeping well...

AFM, I have started taking progesterone tablets...


----------



## Yolo (Dec 11, 2013)

Sunflower36 said:


> Yolo, I have been taking clomid, only main side effects I have noticed, is that it can give really bad headaches. What kind of symptoms have you heard? Good luck with your DIUI.


Good luck to you too! I am mainly concerned about OHSS given my very high AMH. Also I know of someone who ended up having triplets with IUI on 50mg of clomid - I am obviously very keen to avoid multiples!

I was really reluctant to take any kind of ovarian stimulant because I have no indication of fertility issues (just no male partner) and I know I definitely ovulate naturally. I was persuaded to take clomid by my gynae consultant to increase the chances of IUI working and improve the cost effectiveness of the treatment but now I'm not so sure that was the right choice due to the risks of OHSS/multiples.

Why does this whole process have to be so stressful?!


----------



## MiaMillie (Nov 20, 2012)

Yolo I ovulate too naturally and have no fertility issues yet I have tried clomid 50mg clomid 100mg and now gonadotrophins none of which have got me pregnant yet with multiple follicles so just because you have a higher dose of meds or multiple follicles means you will get pregnant with more than 1 baby or even 1 baby.

Afm 3 more days till testing. I'm not very confident at all, haven't had any prego symptons or any af symptons. Just nothing. Feel totally normal.


----------



## Gish (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello

I placed my first post here beginning of the year, and here 5 months later, i already have behind me 2 unsuccessful DIUIs, one just before Easter and another mid may

I am 43, single, with reasonable ovarian reserve

I am doing this on a natural cycle, going with a scan on day 8 (showing one dominant follicle both times), monitoring myself with clearblue digital dual indicator - one that gives few days of lh surge and then 2 peak days. In 1st month i had "abnormal" readings, though it did happen to me before - my day 12 immediately indicated peak reading, skipping high couple of days; in 2nd month i had "normal" readings 3 days of high and on day 12 peak reading

I did notice that i don't always have all these full ovulation/post ovulation signs (my breasts tender, my mood-swings...) and probably for this reason I was very positive about my second attempt reading the above signs, but unfortunately none of the sort followed, and similarly to my first attempt, during 2 weeks of waiting, I already experienced symptoms that were announcing my very regular period is nearing

Now I don't know what to do, should I skip one month, I obviously want to consult with my doctor, but... It is such a huge difference between me being positive about at and hoping, I now don't know what am I hoping for, probably for this reason I am thinking about a break, but I am also concerned my time is running out

Also last time nurse suggested I take Ovitrelle and as I was keen on trying this out naturally, I now think i made a mistake saying no - can anyone help me and say what is this supposed to do?

Can someone please give me any advice?

Thanks,
Gish


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Gish, I have had 2 iuis and about to do third. I am 42 and single. All of mine have been medicated - because of age. I have no known fertility issues but have miscarried twice (one natural one iui). Miscarriage tests all clear and put down to chromosomes. Is there any reason you feel so strongly about non-medicated? I used to always get twinge when ovulating and rarely have it now.  Although the meds are making me feel like a crazy woman, I feel that they are a good back up to my bodies natural readiness?


----------



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm doing my first iui at the moment, I took clomid cd2-6 and currently cd15. I had my third tracking scan today and I thankfully have a dominant follicle of 15.3mm on my good side and good lining. I'm due to go back weds for another scan. In previous months I've got my smiley face on the morning of cd17 which will be Wednesday. If it's the same this month I'm thinking it will be too late to trigger Wednesday night and defo too late to do the iui Friday as it'll be 48 hours since my surge? I know this month might be different I might surge later and the trigger timing will get in just before but I'm very stressed! Has anyone abandoned the trigger as they surged naturally? Thanks xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Dee, I know it is really hard, but with a medicated cycle, they will track your follicle closely and trigger you when you are ready to ovulate and not after you have ovulated. Handing over control of your body to another person is incredibly difficult, but the clinic's job is to get the timing right so they should know what they are doing. It is unusual to ovulate sponatenously with a follie that is 15mm, usually they are over 20 I think before you ovulate. Medication can mess aroudn with your normal timing so your natural ov may be later than before. I was terrified this cycle that I would ov before I triggered, but i didn't, the clinic got the timing right with the trigger, and I realised I just have to trust them as they are the experts. Good luck!


----------



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Ceci-bee, it's so stressful isn't it! I know timings can change month to month and I'm hopeful it will work out ok but nervous I'll get my positive opk before the trigger...I guess the clinic have a contingency in such cases, I'm not sure what ovitrelle brings to the table if I ovulate naturally....? X


----------



## LondonKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Ladies,
Had my second unmedicated IUI a week ago so I'm in the 2ww ... Im questioning the timing of my iui. It seems my clinic does it at 24hrs after surge/ trigger when it seems many other clinics do it at +36 hrs!

Any idea what timing is better... my gutts tell me I should go for 36hrs after surge for my next treatment. Many thanks for your input.


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi all, had my scan today and my follicles are not big enough yet - got a 13mm follicle and a good lining but will rescan on Wednesday and hope the follicle size is good enough for IUI.    Otherwise, have to have another scan on Friday to check.

Good luck LondonKat with the 2ww - keep yourself occupied!  
Good luck to everyone else waiting for IUI.


----------



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

I replied to your other thread LondonKat xx

I have my next tracking scan today at midday. I was so worried about me naturally surging today as i have the past few months on CD17 but not a hint on the opk! It seems the clomid has delayed my ovulation, i haven't had a positive opk later than cd17 for over a year.  I had expected the clomid to make my cycle slightly shorter if anything. I'm hoping my dominant follicle is big enough today to trigger tonight so we can do the iui Friday and get it done, all this timing lark is driving me mad! xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - tested yesterday at 15dpo and got a BFP! still trying to let it sink in, never in a million years expected it to work first time - going for a beta tomorrow...............

Good luck to everyone cycling this month


----------



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

OMG that is amazing good news! xx


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

woohoo! That is excellent news! Biggest congratulations Ceci.Bee!!!


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Cecibee - that is amazing!!!!!  Congratulations!!!   Let us know the outcome of the beta tomorrow.  

Afm had another scan today - follies still not the right size (right follicle 16mm and left follicle 13mm) so taking fostimon for three more days and then trigger on saturday and booked into IUI on Monday   Doc has been monitoring the progress so thinks by Monday the size will be about 20mm.  Hoping and praying this time it works


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

quietly stressed...... day 9 scan 4 folliles - didnt tell me size and at 7am wasnt asking... will not go ahead with 4, 7am tomorrow I find out if cancelled or trigger shot time - hence the stress ...


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh god!  What a rollercoaster


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Hi all,

Thought I'd join you ladies on this board too.  I had my 1st IUI last Weds (28th May) and OTD is 11th June.  Been a bit crampy the last couple days and quite nauseous today so hoping these are good signs! 

Obviously driving myself crazy by googling everything and very aware that I have very little idea what my body does during a normal cycle!

Fun! lol! 

And congrats ceci.bee!


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

I am waiting for my first IUI. I have a day 10 scan next Thursday. Does anyone know exactly what/ how many follicles they are looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

HI everyone my beta was 228 on day 16 post ov - does that sound good? Clinic have booked me a scan so they didnt seem worried, but cant help thinking it is lower than with my LO - that was 300.....

Good luck to everyone
lots of love
Ceci


----------



## Daisychain79 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi all,

Congrats Ceci. Bee! I wouldn't worry too much about your beta results... Apparently it's not the count that they worry about, it's whether the figure is doubling every couple of days. Beta counts can vary enormously in early pregnancy. Fingers crossed for your scan! You must let us know...

Can i ask you ladies a question? Do you know your post wash counts? I had my 2nd IUI yesterday and it was only 8 mil post wash with 90% motility.. Has anyone/does anyone know of success stories with such a low count?

I'm stressing out that it was too low to work... Hell, let's be honest, it's the 2ww.. I'm stressing about EVERYTHING.

xx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

had iui today.............follies day 11 - had 4 2 around 13-14 and 2 around 17-18 and triggered day 11, iui day 12............... fingers crossed for me and all of you!  littlesparkels they want 1-3 follies size not entirely sure at day 10.... but around 20 to trigger - as you can see i didnt entirely fit that criteria so it is approx - good luck


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Exciting Rachpurple - good luck with the 2ww!! I'll be joining you there on Monday.  Triggering tonight.  IUI on Monday afternoon and then dreaded 2ww!

Have a good weekend ladies - try and relax xx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks Kasvar - good luck too!


----------



## MiaMillie (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats Ceci.bee glad it worked for you.

It didn't work for me I got a bfn again.

So on my last and finally go now of iui. Start gonadotrophins tomorrow and then if that doesn't work ill be on to ivf!


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear that MiaMillie.  Glad you can go straight back into it.  That's what I did last cycle too - having my IUI tomorrow.  GOOD LUCK! xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MIamillie             hope this cycle does the job hun            

Kasvar             for tomorrow hun


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Cecibee - Thank you!!    How are you feeling - did you have your scan at your clinic?


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all
Daisychain-over the last 3 IUI, husbands count has been 6M, 9M and 8M. I was advised by the doctor, as long as it is over 6M, then it is a great chance.

Miamillie, wish you all the best. Fingers crossed that the third one is the one. 

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Unfortunately, my third IUI was unsuccessful. It has been the hardest blow for me.  This roller coaster, takes so much out of you. Going for IVF. Doctor encouraged another 3 IUI,not feeling so hopeful for myself. I said that I wanted to go straight to IVF. Changing clinic as well. Have to stay positive 😔, which is so hard at the moment...


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kasavar, good luck for today!


----------



## LondonKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Ladies, My 2ww came to an end and its a POSITIVE result for me... tested twice to make sure... Im shocked and feeling SO lucky! I wont be completely at peace though until the 4 weeks scan!! I hope the little one sticks! 

This is my second unmedicated IUI with donor sperm ( Im 38 and single) ... I had the insemination done at The London Womens Clinic 18hrs after my peak.... I really didnt think it would have worked because I was convinced the IUI was done too early... I drove my doc insane with all my questioning. So I surely know now that IUI DOES WORK!... and for all the ladies still trying keep faith in your treatment  before calling the big guns. You are not a statictic!

Congrats with all the ladies with a positive result and plenty of baby dust for all those waiting and trying XXX


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Fab news LondonKat that is brilliant   enjoy - when will you get your beta result?


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

IUI done and now into the 2ww!  Congratulations LondonKat - that's fab news!!   
Sunflower36 - try and stay positive, I know it's hard


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

congratulations Londonkat xx


----------



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

Huge congrats LondonKat! Fantastic! I'm 5dpiui and so far nothing to report, everything crossed we're lucky first try, they put 6mil in, all good swimmers, so that seems to give us a good chance xx


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

I had my day 10 scan today - one follicle on the left at 11mm and something on the right which looks like a cyst. Going back on Monday to see if the follicle has increased and to check the cyst. Apparently if it stays the same it's definitely a cyst but if it has grown it is a follicle?

Has anyone had any experience of these cysts? are they common? The word itself sounds quite frightening!

Thanks all x


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

jefnerf - Hey, just wondering, how long did you have to wait for donor sperm at the QE?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Oops just replied to you on the other thread, I didn't have to wait as I'm a private patient paying for it myself.  I think it took about 4 weeks to ship from USA (as I was able to jump onto an NHS patients shipping and get free shipping)


----------



## sa33 (Jul 5, 2013)

Cecibee and London Kat Congratulations that's fantastic.

Good luck to all others on 2ww.

Ive had 2 scans at James cook this week looking at the size of follies and yesterday at 9am one was 15 then 13 and 12 so we were hopeful for IUI mon.  Was told to keep testing for lh surge which has happened this morning so been in touch with consultant and he said IUI would need doing tomorrow and as its a sunday wouldn't be able to go ahead so will have to abandon this cycle.  Absolutely gutted that ready to go and just because its the weekend they wont do it.

Yesterday  the nurse gave me the pregnyl injection to come home with in case consultant decided I was to use it but when he phoned yesterday aft he said not to use it as already a high risk for pregnancy and he said could cause the other two follies to grow risking multiple birth.

Is this pregnyl injection what ive heard people talking about as a trigger shot or is that something different?  Has anyone else had a cycle cancelled just because landed on a weekend?    This journey is hard enough without just abandoning like that.

Wishing everyone success on this emotional rollercoaster x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

sa33         I am furious for you that your cycle was cancelled just because it was the weekend - that is really really pants    and yes the HCG is the trigger shot - but they should not need to trigger you if you have a LH surge, as that suggests that you are already ovulating - hmmmm worth having a discussion with them about timing and how they do it, as seems a bit weird - I would have thought if you were surging you should go in and have iUI today - at my clinic I had the IUI about 12 hours before I ovulated.......

good luck and hope you get some answers

good luck to everyone else cycling


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks jefnerf - I'll be paying for it myself, it's just because I asked at Newcastle CFL and they said it can take up to 2 years, so I was hoping it wasn't that long for QE.


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

How odd!  No if you're a private patient it comes when YOU want it.... there's no lists at all for private patients that I'm aware of! 

However it took from October 31st (initial consultation) until March before I was ready for my first cycle, just so you know the time scale (although it could be much quicker)


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow that long?
Also if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost for one cycle? I have their price list and I worked it out at about 1700?


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Just on my first cycle- like a previous poster I am due for IUI midweek but my LH surge has come today- trying to get in touch with the clinic emergency line. Don't know if this is too early and they will have to abandon my cycle or not. Tried testing on Sat and the test errored out then showed low fertility (clearblue test) then went straight to peak fertility this morning. Not sure of Saturdays test was reliable now. I have a scan tomorrow but now worried it's all too late and will I have to pay for my abandoned cycle because my body isn't playing ball?


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Just heard back from the clinic- all maybe not lost


----------



## sa33 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks cecibee, yes I am also furious its cancelled just because its on a Sunday especially as paying for it. Feelibg very frustrated and wound up by the whole thing.

Moonfire I sympathise with you. I also use the clear blue test and go from showing low fertility to peak without the high bit in the middle. If you got your surge this morning and are already booked in for a scan tomorrow then will they hopefully be able to do your iui then? Good luck. 

As we have had to have this cycle cancelled our 2nd cycle will now  be in July. Our consultant originallg said to try 3 iui before going onto ivf but dont think can go through this again and risking it being cancelled just because it lands on a weekend so keen to go with ivf in Aug especially as I will also be on 6 week holiday. 
How many cycles of iui have others been advised to do and do you know if can go straight from iui cycle into ivf for next month?

Good luck to everyone x

Good news moonfire. Fingers crossed.  Wish I had have got my surge this morning and not yesterday then we would have been able to have treatment tomorrow as planned. 24hrs too early for us means no go for this month.
Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks SA33 had a real nightmare with the tests and am glad I'm not the only one whos gone from 0 to 60 in one day (or feels like it) So sorry to hear about yours being early- I was told on Friday the same thing- if it arrived to early then I'd have to abandon the cycle.  My heart kinda fell through my feet when I got the smiley face this morning. So I know exactly how you feeling. I have my fingers crossed that it doesn't fall on a weekend next time for you. It does really feel as though you are trying to land a jumbo jet on a postage stamp whilst blindfolded and you have no control over anything!

Yes - the scan is now scrapped and I have to ring in tomorrow to rebook the iui itself. All happening so fast!

Also been advised to try 3 cycles of IUI. I was told because of my age IVF was as low a chance of working as IUI and I'd get a better overall chance and lower cost trying this way. So I've got three throws of the dice so to speak..


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Sa33 - I'm so sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled.  It's a really poor show that they couldn't do it for you, especially as you say you are paying.  How frustrating   I hope that your next cycle works out for you.  

Moonshine -   for tomorrow.


----------



## LondonKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Ladies, I'm really feeling your frustrations. How come your clinics don't open on the weekend for treatments!!? Both of my surges happened during the weekend ( one even on a Monday bank holiday!) My second IUI is thank god a positive =>I got my surge on a Sunday, called the clinic and was booked for my IUI on Monday (which was a bank holiday) and  My 1st iui was done on a Saturday... I'm treated at the London Womens Clinic. You just need to book your IUI on the day of your surge (and they can receive you the day after... I dont understand how you can plan the precise timing of your iui  so in advance!??) If I was using a clinic not treating on the weekend and bank holidays I would have wasted a lot of times and be so frustrated. I'm not sure where you are based but considering IUI is a fairly simple procedure, I would personally change clinic for one that provides treatments on weekends. I think it will save you a lot of headaches and unnecessary stress.

Good luck to all of you! X


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

I had my first clomid (50mg) IUI today. My scan showed two follicles (13.8mm and 10.8mm). As I had my LH surge on Sunday we went ahead today and had 24 million sperm too which they were pleased with.

I thought the follicles weren't big enough but the nurse said as I had surged they had grown to where they need to be.

Blood test is one week to confirm ovulation did occur.

Into the dreaded 2WW I go! 

xx


----------



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just wanted to update, even though my OTD is tomorow i've tested for a few days and today i got my 'pregnant 1-2' on a digi! It was my first iui, totally gobsmacked it worked, beyond thrilled! Good luck everyone still to test xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Yay Dee that is wonderful news congratultions!          we also got a BFP first go and were totally gobsmacked, especially after everything we went through for our DS - it is amazing well done


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow!! That's fab news Dee!! My OTD is Monday but I'm so tempted to test on Saturday.  So nervous and scared though!!


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Grats Dee! 

Had my iui on Monday afternoon Now on 2ww till the 30th -not sure how I'm going to stay sane! Am over 40 so my chances are so slim but small hope is better than none.  Good luck to all


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you  x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Good luck Kasvar this weekend                    

Moonfire - hope it does it for you this cycle


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Moonfire - I had my IUI on Monday too. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for us both! x


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks ceci bee!   
Moonfire and Littlesparkles - good luck with the 2ww x


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks all and good luck littlesparkles83 I hope we both get BFP and lots of baby dust


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Congratulations Dee! Good luck to all those still on 2 ww been difficult last few days waiting.... Otd tomorrow n feeling hopeful xx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Rather faint ....bfp! Hurrah but given my history not too excited yet. Good luck everyone x


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahhh!  That's exciting news!  xx


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

for me!!!  Soooooo happy    

Good luck ladies who are awaiting treatment or in the 2ww - stay positive.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Woop woop Kasvar that is wonderful news so thrilled for you        

Good luck to everyone else who is still cycling


----------



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

what a flurry of bfps! congrats!! xxx


----------



## ChubbyPanda (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi there, sorry to interrupt this board,

I'm due to have IUI tomorrow at CRGH but at my scan today they saw at least 5 mature follicles, there was only 1 yesterday.
My E2 levels have increased to 5800 and I’ve been offered a follicle reduction which is book in for tomorrow combined with IUI at 9am. 
Has anyone had this and is it accurate at removing all the eggs except one. I don’t want to risk multiples. 

I’m really unsure if I should continue or abandon this cycle. 
Any advice is appreciated. 
Thanks x


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm really sorry chubbypanda - I have no experience of this


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Chubbypanda - I don't have any experience of this either, but I am also at the CRGH and they do know what they are doing, and if they advise this then I would go ahead with it. you could ask them if they are doing follicle reduction could they retrieve the eggs from the follies and do IVF instead? or freeze them - you should get a chance to talk it through with the doc before they start, so make a list of questions you want to discuss before you head in. Good luck


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

congratulations Kasvar! sorry I dont know either chubbypanda - good luck. Any advice ladies - or suggestions of where to post my question? I have had 2 missed miscarriages with embryo fine at 6 and half weeks and not at 7 and half. I have early scan booked but they say blood tests are not relevant? I was wondering about hormone levels and not sure what to do?


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kasavar, biggest congratulations! Wishing you a smooth 9 months! Well done!


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks sunflower and rach! 

Rach - I'm not sure where to post that - is it following IUI or IVF.  I would say just post it as a general question on the page relevant to the treatment you had.  Sorry can't be more help.  x


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks Kasvar - iui....... best wishes xxx


----------



## Moonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Tested this morning      I am due to test tomorrow and period due on the 2nd but my hopes are low now and think I'm out


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

I am 13DPIUI now Moonfire and I tested this morning too and got a BFN. Now I feel really crappy and I know that AF is just hours away.


----------



## jcri (May 2, 2014)

Hi all 

It has been a while since I have posted as I had a lot going on. I had treatment on the 28th May and was my second iui and I have the greatest news that I am 6 weeks pregnant and I wish the best for everyone who is having treatment x


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations jcri - wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.  

Afm after my BFP last Monday, I had bleeding yesterday which was my period so went to A&E and they did bloods and two further pregnancy tests (all negative) so my BFP is a chemical pregnancy.    Totally gutted.  Such a rollercoaster of emotions from last Monday to today 

Littlesparkles and moonfire - don't give up hope.  I tested the day before OTD and got a BFN too but got a BFP on OTD.  Sending you both sticky vibes and good luck for tomorrow.  xxx


----------



## jcri (May 2, 2014)

Thank u kasvar and sorry to hear that and I do wish u all the best. 
Littlesparkles and moonfire please do not give up hope I thought it had not worked this time. I took a hpt at 13 days after treatment and got negative only to go for my blood test and be told to was positive please keep hope xx


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm definitely out, totally gutted. Got to try and think ahead now to our 2nd (and final IUI).

It's so hard to comprehend when you have no idea WHY it fails. It's a shame there isn't some kind of test / screening which could explain.

Anyway, I have a lot of questions that I need to ask before the next one. Mainly my follicle size (I think they were too small) and TSH (I think imy levels are still too high)

Off we go again xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Littlesparkles so sorry to hear about your BFN          can i ask why you are only having 2IUIs - it seems not very much, can you get funding for more? Defo worth making sure that your TSH is normal before you start - and I found clommid also gave me small follies that didn't develop properly - this cycle I had follistim and it was much better. good luck


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

My consultant said that they would only normally do two IUI as if two hasn't worked then their research shows that three won't make any difference!

Might be something to do with the fact that my PCT only funds 2 IUI cycles. I think we want to go straight into IVF after the second, if it doesn't work.

I'm waiting to hear back from the hospital to see where I go from here I.e different drugs, higher dosage of clomid etc.


----------



## ChubbyPanda (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all, just an update from me. I didn't go ahead with my follicle reduction. I just felt overwhelmed by it all and abandoned my cycle. 

I've decided to put TTC on hold until the end of the year for various reasons. Hopefully I'll be back on this board for the Dec/Jan IUI cycle. 

Wishing you all the very best if luck. x


----------

